# Forum About Russia Politics  "Уничтожение террористов" 2

## Makarena

Сегодня я смотрела новости и в сотый раз задалась вопросом - Почему в выпусках новостей корреспонденты говорят: "Было уничтожено 5 террористов или были ликвидированы террористы"? Почему не употребляют слово Убиты? Они же люди, все равно, а не вещи, что бы их уничтожать. 
Что думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## sperk

Даже Медведев так говорить. Думал, что это типичное русское выражение. Если  Обама так говорил, его заставили бы подписать заявление об отставке. ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Именно поэтому так и говорят: чтобы террористы воспринимались как боевые единицы, а не люди. У политики свой язык.
На войне ведь тоже говорят "Уничтожено три батальона противника". Никто не говорит "убиты".

----------


## Makarena

Но ведь в этом же выпуске новостей, в том же сюжете говорят так: "Было уничтожено 5 террористов, при этом были убиты трое сотрудников МВД". Странная военная терминология? Или они это специально? Кстати, я помню раньше говорили "убиты", но как развернулась обширная война против терроризма, стали говорить уничтожены и ликвидированы. Мне все равно режет слух...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Почему странная? Такое сплошь и рядом. Сотрудники МВД для говорящего - люди, а террористы - угроза. Людей убивают, а угрозу устраняют или ликвидируют.
Вы намекаете, что это неэтично? Может быть. Тем не менее такое "языковое программирование" вполне логично и распространено во всем мире. Можете считать это мягкой промывкой мозгов.

----------


## BappaBa

> Даже Медведев так говорит_. Думал, что это типичное русское выражение. Если  Обама так говорил, его заставили бы подписать заявление об отставке.

 А еще, у нас есть надписи "Места для инвалидов"  ::

----------


## Makarena

Мммм... значит мои мозги до сих пор не промываются, раз каждый раз меня так корежит =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

А меня не корежит от "уничтоженных террористов". Это обычный военный канцелярит, который в ходу со второй мировой, как минимум. Странно, что вы обратили на него внимание только в связи с террористами.
Меня корежит от "vertically challenged" и прочей ерунды.

----------


## Полуношник

> Даже Медведев так говорит. Думал, что это типичное русское выражение. Если бы  Обама так говорил, его заставили бы подписать заявление об отставке.

 Всё же, раньше даже преступников убивали. "Убит при задержании", "убит при попытке к бегству". "Уничтожать" и "ликвидировать" стали недавно. Видимо, дело в том, что это не полицейские операции, а военные и их цель - уничтожить, а не задержать.

----------


## BappaBa

> Мммм... значит мои мозги до сих пор не промываются, раз каждый раз меня так корежит =)

 Есть такой старый фильм "Приступить к ликвидации"; если бы он назывался "Приступить к убийству" не корежило бы?  ::    

> А меня не корежит от "уничтоженных террористов".

 +1

----------


## Ramil

Да откуда это может корёжить, если ещё Советское Информбюро во время войны в сводках передавало "уничтожено столько-то"? Это настолько прочно сидит в мозгах ещё с фильмов о войне, что вопросов до сих пор ни у кого не вызывало. 
Меня корёжит от слов типа "консалтинг", "девелопмент" и пр.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да откуда это может корёжить, если ещё Советское Информбюро во время войны в сводках передавало "уничтожено столько-то"? Это настолько прочно сидит в мозгах ещё с фильмов о войне, что вопросов до сих пор ни у кого не вызывало.

 Именно. 
Медведев говорит "уничтожены" не потому что он такой жестокий сукин сын, а потому что это уже давно является стандартным выражением.

----------


## Makarena

Мммм... не соглашусь. Если вы говорите о военной терминологии, то пусть тогда говорят и про сотрудников МВД, что они были "уничтожены" террористами во время боевой операции, а не убиты. И я, кстати, прекрасно помню, что раньше употребляли именно слово "убиты" и даже показывали их трупы в выпусках новостей. Сейчас такого нет.
 Что до Второй мировой, я не знала, что мы сейчас с кем-то воюем, как в то время, когда счет был не на единицы, а на тысячи и миллионы.
От иностранных слов в нашей речи, таких как "мониториг", "консалтинг" и т.д меня корежит еще больше. Я когда телевизор смотрю, всегда эти слова на русских язык перевожу =)

----------


## Ramil

Да нормальная пропаганда. Нельзя говорить _"убиты"_, потому что это вызывает негативные ассоциации. Про врагов надо говорить _"уничтожить"_. С утверждением, что государство не может и не должно пользоваться пропагандистскими приёмами не соглашусь категорически. Может и должно. По той же причине наш _"разведчик"_, но вражеский _"шпион"_. _"Террористы захватили деревню"_, _"повстанцы освободили деревню"_, или _"одна из сторон взяла под контроль деревню"_ - чистая пропаганда. Все так делают и все так будут делать. Демагогия, двойные стандарты и пропаганда - оружие любого политика.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Мне кажется странным, что носителя русского языка замучал такой вопрос. Ведь русский язык  как раз и славится безмерной любовью к использованию синонимов. Поэтому - убиты, ликвидированы, нейтрализованы, уничтожены, обезврежены и т.д. Нет тут никакой пропаганды на мой взгляд. 
Что касается "убитых", только сегодня по радио в вестях сам слышал это слово применительно к террористам (там еще несколько "раненых" попалось). 
Меня гораздо больше напрягает чрезмерная любовь к поиску глубинного смысла какого-нибудь слова с последущим назиданием всех и вся, что дескать это слово нужно использовать только так, а все вокруг безграмотные и  уже 100 лет этим словом пользуются неправильно.   

> Меня корёжит от слов типа "консалтинг", "девелопмент" и пр.

  А в биатлоне они в этом году гонку преследование стали называть "пасьют". ::

----------


## Makarena

Ох.....значит это я такая наивная, раз думала, что теперь страны больше не воюют, что мы извлекли пользу от прошлых ошибок (и зря я верю тому, что говорят по телевизору). Так что сильно уж не ругайте меня =(

----------


## Ramil

> Ох.....значит это я такая наивная, раз думала, что теперь страны больше не воюют

 Наивная  ::    

> , что мы извлекли пользу от прошлых ошибок

 Не извлекли.   

> (и зря я верю тому, что говорят по телевизору)

  ::  Вот это уж точно зря! Телевизор вообще смотреть нельзя. Там враг!   

> Так что сильно уж не ругайте меня =(

 Не будем. Но телевизор лучше не смотреть. Особенно государственные каналы.

----------


## Crocodile

К сожалению, есть, как минимум, ещё один способ сообщить о смерти террористов - включить их *общую* (!!!) статистику жертв. Например: (Бомбу на рынок во Владикавказе ввезли из Ингушетии - Криминал : ЧП / infox.ru)  _"14 граждан (включая террориста-смертника) погибли на месте, еще трое — ребенок и взрослый скончались в больнице."_ 
Чего уж тут думать: промывка, не промывка ...  ::

----------


## sperk

Мне кажется немного странно называть террористов боевиками, так как боевик тоже значит самолет для защиты родины.

----------


## Ramil

> Мне кажется немного странно называть террористов боевиками, так как боевик тоже значит самолет для защиты родины.

 _самолёт для защиты родины_ = a fighter? In that meaning a fighter would mean _истребитель_,
also _перехватчик_ = an interceptor, _штурмовик_ = an assault (strike) aircraft, _бомбардировщик_ = a bomber. 
There's no connection between _боевик_ and anything that flies in Russian. _Боевик_ could mean a blockbuster (an action movie), but context determines. _Боевик_ also could mean a hitman (working for mafia) or an insurgent or any armed irregular.

----------


## Eric C.

> Наивная

 I think many people are gonna agree with that nowadays even if there's some kind of war between some countries, it's not people who fight against each other but rather different politicians, who don't get too much respect for that, by the way.

----------


## sperk

Словарь Ушакова:
 боевик БОЕВ’ИК , боевика, ·муж. 1. Член боевой дружины в революционной партии (·дорев. ). 2. Кинематографический фильм, пользующийся большим успехом у публики (). Боевик сезона. 3. Самолет, предназначенный для воздушного боя (воен.).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Словарь Ушакова:
>  боевик БОЕВ’ИК , боевика, ·муж. 1. Член боевой дружины в революционной партии (·дорев. ). 2. Кинематографический фильм, пользующийся большим успехом у публики (). Боевик сезона. 3. Самолет, предназначенный для воздушного боя (воен.).

 Wow, I've never heard about *3* either. I bet no one associates the word "боевик" with planes anyway because this meaning is just.. well, a surprise. In most cases "боевик" means either an insurgent, or an action movie.  
PS. #2 is a little weird too. I believe people use "хит сезона" or "блокбастер" if they talk about a popular movie. "Боевик" is strictly an action movie, popular or not.

----------


## sperk

I guess the definitions are dated.

----------


## Ramil

#2 is weird, боевик is not just ANY popular movie, but only an action movie, as for #3 - I've never heard of it, not from anyone.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вопрос был в том, насколько обосновано употребление глаголов "ликвидировать" или "уничтожить" со словом "террорист", а не о том, кого называют террористами и справедливо ли это. Я думаю, что когда человек, обвязанный взрывчаткой, взрывает себя в людном месте, гражданским лицом его не назовешь. А про стариков, женщин и детей никто ничего не говорил. 
В любом случае с вашим криком души надо в раздел "Политика".

----------


## BappaBa

> Слово "террорист" в нашей стране используется силовиками,и иже с ними сми в ситуации при возникновении вопроса :как замести следы..блин кого то случайно завалил...как получить повышение.А относительно Кавказа,там сейчас на одного местного жителя 5-6 солдат.И так как одни старики,то люди неожиданно пропадают уже в соседних регионах и неожиданно обнаруживаются например в  блиндаже террористов после спец операции.

 Забыл написать, что теракты устраивают ФСБ/Путин/русские.

----------


## Ramil

Лампада, а можно две темы разделить - одну в Политику, вторую здесь оставить?

----------


## Mysterious

Если это троллинг, то слишком толстый. Кормить бананами надо.
Если очередная альтернативно одареная личность, то либо сливать последние посты в тему "Политика", либо опять же банан.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Лампада, а можно две темы разделить - одну в Политику, вторую здесь оставить?

 Да ну, зачем темы плодить. Скорее всего, человек оставил один пост и исчез навечно. А если нет - думаю, хватит ума начать новую тему в соответствующем разделе.

----------


## Mysterious

Извиняюсь, что продолжаю. Но повеселили слова: "там сейчас на одного местного жителя 5-6 солдат"
Если например взять только одну кавказскую республику - Чечню, в которой живет 1.2 мегалюдей, и немного подсчитать, то получается, что только в этой республике расположено войск соизмеримо с армией Китая (включая резервы и паравоенных)  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Сегодня я смотрела новости и в сотый раз задалась вопросом - Почему в выпусках новостей корреспонденты говорят: "Было уничтожено 5 террористов или были ликвидированы террористы"? Почему не употребляют слово Убиты? Они же люди, все равно, а не вещи, что бы их уничтожать. 
> Что думаете по этому поводу?

 Вы замечали, что врачи не говорят "пациент умер". Они говорят "ушёл" или используют другие слова-заменители ("мы его теряем" вместо "он умирает", "не довезли" вместо "умер"). Для чего? Чтобы не грузить себя чувством вины. У врачей есть проблема психологического выгорания.
То же самое и с военными. Про них не говорят "убили", так как это слово ассоциируется со словом убийство, с уголовщиной, с моральной ответственностью за убийство и пр.
Убийство - это грех. А мы не хотим, чтобы наши защитники ассоциировались у нас с грешниками. Или Вы хотите?

----------


## Crocodile

> Вы замечали, что врачи не говорят "пациент умер". Они говорят "ушёл" или используют другие слова-заменители. Для чего?

 _"- Да что вы! - Эдисон Ксенофонтович  огорченно махнул рукой. - Он оказался обычным интеллектуалом. Голова  большая, знаний много, а мысли не одной. Пришлось аннигилировать._   _- Что сделать? - переспросил я удивленно._ _
- Я растворил его в серной кислоте, - сказал равнодушно профессор."_

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, а можно две темы разделить - одну в Политику, вторую здесь оставить?

 Можно, но боюсь, что плохо получится.  Ничего, что я просто сделала копию темы?

----------


## Lampada

> Да ну, зачем темы плодить. Скорее всего, человек оставил один пост и исчез навечно. А если нет - думаю, хватит ума начать новую тему в соответствующем разделе.

 Так, этот пост сразу не заметила. Пусть будут две темки, что ли?

----------


## Makarena

Я, как задавшая вопрос первоначальный вопрос, все-таки придерживаюсь такого мнения: любое убийство (будь то террорист или нет) - это грех. Так что политика лукавит, говоря "уничтожены" и "ликвидированы". Пусть будут честными и признаются, что убивают людей.

----------


## Юрка

> Я, как задавшая вопрос первоначальный вопрос, все-таки придерживаюсь такого мнения: любое убийство (будь то террорист или нет) - это грех. Так что политика лукавит, говоря "уничтожены" и "ликвидированы". Пусть будут честными и признаются, что убивают людей.

 Тогда давайте разовьём вашу мысль и доведём её до логического конца.
Следуя Вашей логике, фраза "сегодня в детском саду детей кормили котлетками на пару" лицемерна. Её следует заменить на такую: "сегодня в детском саду детей кормили трупами убитых животных"? 
А если серьёзно, то лицемерна именно Ваша позиция. Террористы убили детей - грех, потом убили террористов - опять грех. Вы там выбрали себе позицию святее Папы Римского. Типа, всех сужу и вся такая в белом, а все прочие - свиньи.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Пусть будут честными и признаются, что убивают людей.

 Ну естественно убивают, как будто сами не знаете.  ::  Можно подумать, будто кто-то делает вид, что "ликвидация" - это отправка на Багамы.

----------


## Ramil

> Я, как задавшая вопрос первоначальный вопрос, все-таки придерживаюсь такого мнения: любое убийство (будь то террорист или нет) - это грех. Так что политика лукавит, говоря "уничтожены" и "ликвидированы".

 А что, суть меняется? В чём лукавство-то?
И, пардон, "грехом" это будет являться лишь в некоторых религиях.    

> Пусть будут честными и признаются, что убивают людей.

 Они и не скрывают... 
P.S. Лицемерием же здесь, ИМХО, является другое. При формальном отсутствии смертной казни в РФ, власть вынуждена убивать того, кого надо убить, ликвидируя их в ходе контртеррористических операций, как оказывающих вооруженное сопротивление. Помнится давний спор здесь же на эту тему. Лично я ничего плохого в убийстве террористов не вижу, наоборот - всячески поддерживаю.

----------


## Юрка

> Пусть будут честными и признаются, что убивают людей.

 Они нас убивают, потому что считают нас нелюдьми, а кафирами, муртадами, мунафиками и прочими.
А мы, значит, по требованию прогрессивной юной интеллигенции должны называть террористов именно так, как они величают сами себя (то есть ЛЮДЬМИ).
Хех.

----------


## Ramil

+1 Я давно предлагал ввести аттестацию на право называться человеком. ))) Разрешить парадоксы с правами человека и необходимым насилием в обществе без лицемерия можно только так.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> +1 Я давно предлагал ввести аттестацию на право называться человеком. )))

 Хм, а судьи кто? ))
Тогда уж лучше звания присваивать: "человек I категории", "человек II категории", и т.д., с введением регулярной переаттестации и курсов повышения квалификации. Вот где раздолье для взяточников будет!

----------


## Crocodile

> И, пардон, "грехом" это будет являться лишь в некоторых религиях.

 Угу. А в некоторых религиях, грехом является то, что террористов не съедают. Перевод продуктов, как-никак ...  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Хм, а судьи кто? ))
> Тогда уж лучше звания присваивать: "человек I категории", "человек II категории", и т.д., с введением регулярной переаттестации и курсов повышения квалификации. Вот где раздолье для взяточников будет!

 Ты зришь в самый корень.  ::  Объективный тест с понятными результатами в открытом доступе. На самом деле мы тут уже спорили.
Никто же не говорит, что непрошедших тест надо сразу в газенваген. Просто ограничение в правах... скажем, на право голосовать и быть избранным. Вот террорист автоматически лишается статуса, соответственно, лишается и "прав человека" в полном объёме.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вот террорист автоматически лишается статуса, соответственно, лишается и "прав человека" в полном объёме.

 Ага, значит есть механизм "автоматического" зачисления в нелюди. А кто этот механизм будет реализовывать? Вероятнее всего, люди Х категории?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ты зришь в самый корень.  Объективный тест с понятными результатами в открытом доступе. На самом деле мы тут уже спорили.
> Никто же не говорит, что непрошедших тест надо сразу в газенваген. Просто ограничение в правах... скажем, на право голосовать и быть избранным. Вот террорист автоматически лишается статуса, соответственно, лишается и "прав человека" в полном объёме.

 В виде шутки можно, конечно, развить эту идею.  ::  Впрочем, такое уже было: убил знатного человека - газенваген, убил холопа - штраф 3 копейки Человеческое общество пошло по другому пути, и, наверное, не зря.  
Хотя в пылу борьбы за права всех и вся бывают и интересные моменты. Недавно листала книгу про bestiality (скотоложество по-нашему). Так вот значительная часть книги посвящена дискуссии о том, что любители подобных утех должны наказываться в уголовном порядке за _нарушение прав животных_.

----------


## Crocodile

> Недавно листала книгу про bestiality (скотоложество по-нашему). Так вот значительная часть книги посвящена дискуссии о том, что любители подобных утех должны наказываться в уголовном порядке за _нарушение прав животных_.

 Забавно. А что говорит та книга - можно ли получить у животных legal consent до процедуры и тем самым внести свой посильный вклад в дело укрепления межвидового взаимопонимания?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Забавно. А что говорит та книга - можно ли получить у животных legal consent до процедуры и тем самым внести свой посильный вклад в дело укрепления межвидового взаимопонимания?

  Нет, там особо отмечается, что даже если животное проявляет видимый энтузиазм к этому делу (а такое, оказывается, бывает), это все равно считается насилием, т.к. животное не в состоянии ясно выразить свою позицию и вообще является внушаемым существом.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Термин "уничтожать" говорит о намерении, а не об одушевленности и человечности объектов. Если цель нападающего - уничтожение, то и говорят "уничтожили". "Убит" может быть случайно, "уничтожен/ликвидирован" - намеренно. 
Вот пример: 
Холоко́ст — массовое *уничтожение* евреев в Германии во время Второй мировой войны; систематичное преследование и *уничтожение* европейских евреев нацистской Германией и коллаборационистами на протяжении 1933—1945 годов.
Нацисты намеренно истребляли евреев, это была их цель.  Холокост — Википедия 
Не исключено что  в рапорте может прозвучать формулировка - все наши внедренных агенты были ликвидированы (бандитами). Убиты агенты могли быть случайно, в перестрелке.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет, там особо отмечается, что даже если животное проявляет видимый энтузиазм к этому делу (а такое, оказывается, бывает), это все равно считается насилием, т.к. животное не в состоянии ясно выразить свою позицию и вообще является внушаемым существом.

  Ну ладно. Нет так нет.  ::  А раз так, тогда наличие фоток животных на домашнем компе надо преследовать как животную порнографию. Ведь, если животные ставятся в статус внушаемых существ и не могут дать свой legal consent, тогда и фотографии обнажённых кошек и собак (мех - не одежда, как мы узнали чуть раньше, а составная часть тела животного) тоже нарушение их прав. А если даже мех - одежда, тогда как быть с фотографиями лошадей и прочих слонов?  ::  Самый лучший рассказ на тему о правах и свободе, который я прочитал:  Леонид Каганов: ФЛЭШМОБ-ТЕРРОР  
Всё это, разумеется, лишь к слову об уничтожении террористов.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Все к тому идет. ))
Я лично, как отсталое существо, до сих пор в шоке, что нужно спрашивать consent у людей, попавших в кадр. О, старые добрые времена! Фотографируешь кого хочешь, и не морочишь себе голову.
(Все это к слову о террористах, разумеется).

----------


## Crocodile

Сдаётся мне, что сейчас кое-то уже готовится отделить зверюшек в новую ветку, где они в полном забвении благополучно отбросят коньки. Всё-ж таки не террористы.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Вот вот, вы когда говядину едите, скоро будете требовать справку о том, что корова дала тот самый legal consent. И всё это будет пропитано всё тем же духом лицемерия, как эти ваши "права человека", на которые все лОжили, лОжать и будут лОжить. Но по зомбоящику будут петь, что все равны. Вообще, мне кажется, человечество больно шизофренией... Двойные стандарты, двойная мораль, и т. д.

----------


## Crocodile

> Но по зомбоящику будут петь, что все равны. Вообще, мне кажется, человечество больно шизофренией... Двойные стандарты, двойная мораль, и т. д.

 Это очень сложный момент, который я себе объяснил примерно так. Опытом человечества выявлено, что если маленьким детям не рассказывать всю правду жизни (тм) рано, тогда они вырастут более креативными. А будучи взрослыми, они научатся сознательно вытеснять неприятный [в том числе и чужой] опыт объясняя его себе "необходимостью". Ну так вот, по мне, вся эта борьба за свободу, равенство и братство сестринство родственную близость граждан - суть попытка креативной части общества прозомбировать креативностью другие слои.  
А вот дальше начинается самое интересное - оценка. Что это: шизофрения или евгеника?  ::   
Превратность жизни такова, что некий островитянин-абориген лишь покрутит у виска на вопрос плохо или нет съесть убитого им врага (разумеется - съесть, пока свеженький!), но в итоге и он сам и вся его цивилизация будут задавлены прибывшим "карго". Так, что вектор развития очевиден, вопрос лишь в поиске разумной границы. ИМХО.

----------


## mishau_

Ликвидация банды кавказцев во Владивостоке. 
(Убрано. Побоялась смотреть, если сказано "пока не убрали" Л.).

----------


## Ramil

> Ликвидация банды кавказцев во Владивостоке.
> (Убрано. Л.).

 Ага, смотрите, пока не убрали. Вот вам и "права человека". И после этого Путин будет распинаться по зомбоящику, что смертная казнь - это плохо... Так был бы хоть суд.
Шизофрения. Точно!
P.S. И не надо валить на кровавый путинский режим. Я абсолютно уверен, что все спецоперации, в любой стране, кто бы их не проводил, имеют похожий финал.

----------


## it-ogo

> животное не в состоянии ясно выразить свою позицию и вообще является внушаемым существом.

 Хммм. Очень странно. По моим ощущениям у людей с этим гораздо больше проблем, чем у прочих животных.

----------


## mishau_

> (Убрано. Побоялась смотреть, если сказано "пока не убрали" Л.).

 А, там просто безоружных кваказцев спецназовцы расстреляли в упор с 5 метров. Каждого из трех кавказцев добили контрольным выстрелом в голову. Безо всякого суда. При этом напоследок, забавы ради, взорвали чужую квартиру. Вот это и есть так называемая ликвидация, и на месте кавказцев может оказаться каждый из нас, в любой точке России.

----------


## Ramil

Лампада, я не про тебя говорил "пока не убрали"
Подобные ролики убирают несколько другие люди из компетентных органов.

----------


## mishau_

Да, одно дело где-то в горах, а другое дело в мирном городе на глазах у обычных обывателей. За кадром слышен сочувствующий кавказцам женский голос "Какой ужас!". 
Лампада, там мертвых вроде не видно, так что ты наверное можешь не бояться и поглядеть на доблестный русский спецназ.

----------


## Makarena

> Тогда давайте разовьём вашу мысль и доведём её до логического конца.
> Следуя Вашей логике, фраза "сегодня в детском саду детей кормили котлетками на пару" лицемерна. Её следует заменить на такую: "сегодня в детском саду детей кормили трупами убитых животных"? 
> А если серьёзно, то лицемерна именно Ваша позиция. Террористы убили детей - грех, потом убили террористов - опять грех. Вы там выбрали себе позицию святее Папы Римского. Типа, всех сужу и вся такая в белом, а все прочие - свиньи.

  Хммм... откуда столько ненависти ко мне??? Попробую ответить: во-первых "приготовленный особым образом "труп" животного называется котлета" Так что глупо говорить, что детей кормили трупом животного, их кормили не трупом, а мясом, причем приготовленным. Не надо исковеркивать и ёрничать.. 
Во-вторых. Как можно судить о человеке, совершенно его не зная? И причислять меня к какому-то Папе Римскому? Моя позиция не лицемерна, я просто высказала свое мнение, или уже нельзя иметь собственного мнения? Может быть одно единственно правильное мнение? (И я подозревая правильное мнение -только Ваше?). 
И я никого не сужу. Просто мое мнение таково: что убийство человека -это грех. И не надо приплетать сюда религию. Это мнение может быть и неверным, но оно таково, и в Вашей воле, соглашаться с ним или нет. 
И не надо больше выливать свою ненависть и неприязнь на меня.

----------


## zlobny_hrundel

> Извиняюсь, что продолжаю. Но повеселили слова: "там сейчас на одного местного жителя 5-6 солдат"
> Если например взять только одну кавказскую республику - Чечню, в которой живет 1.2 мегалюдей, и немного подсчитать, то получается, что только в этой республике расположено войск соизмеримо с армией Китая (включая резервы и паравоенных)

 Имелась в виду территория ограниченная военными действиями, назовем например горячая точка, или места дислокации войск. Как например в районе крупнейшей танковой битвы близ небольших деревень согнали кучу техники и авиации, что на каждого местного жителя приходилось несколько танков и самолетов. А по твоей логике будем считать население союза.

----------


## Юрка

> Просто мое мнение таково: что убийство человека -это грех. И не надо приплетать сюда религию.

 Вообще-то грех - это религиозное понятие.  

> Не надо исковеркивать и ёрничать..

 Почему же не надо? Развить тезис оппонента, показав его абсурд - это один из приёмов спора.  

> И причислять меня к какому-то Папе Римскому?

 Я не причисляю, а использую поговорку "Быть святее Папы римского". Её смысл найдёте по ссылке.  

> Может быть одно единственно правильное мнение?

 Мнений может быть много, а правильное одно. В вашем мире иначе?  

> откуда столько ненависти ко мне???

 Просто я удивлён. Люди рискуют своей жизнью ради нас, а кто-то в тылу позволяет себе уравнивать их с преступниками. За словами нужно следить. У нас (у русских) это не принято, а зря. В общем, если я вызвал у вас негативные эмоции, для успокоения отмечу, что и у меня вам удалось их вызвать.  ::

----------


## zlobny_hrundel

> У нас (у русских) это не принято

 Напомнило фразу из фильма Брат2 про покупку авто в штатах....Мы же 'усские люди! Зачем нам обманывать д'уг д'уга?

----------


## mishau_

> Почему же не надо? Развить тезис оппонента, показав его абсурд - это один из приёмов спора.

 Это один из приемов демагогической риторики. Называется доведение до абсурда.  _
Демагог придумывает абсурдную ситуацию, в которой утверждение оппонента оказывается неверным, и из этого делает вывод, что оно неверно и для реальных ситуаций.  Пример: "Все так делают?! Если все будут головой об стенку биться, ты тоже станешь?"._  
Необходимо различать логическое безэмоциональное упрощение высказывания и  прием пропаганды, когда софист опровергает мнение, искусственно  усиленное до абсурда.

----------


## Юрка

> Это один из приемов демагогической риторики. Называется доведение до абсурда.
> Демагог *придумывает абсурдную ситуацию*, в которой утверждение оппонента оказывается неверным, и из этого делает вывод, что оно неверно и для *реальных* ситуаций.

 А теперь, любезный Миша, поясни, какую ситуацию я придумал? Дети едят котлеты - абсурдная и нереальная ситуация?

----------


## Crocodile

> Вообще-то грех - это религиозное понятие.

 Это правда.   

> Мнений может быть много, а правильное одно.

 Это неправда.   

> Развить тезис оппонента, показав его абсурд - это один из приёмов спора.

 Это правда.   

> Я не причисляю, а использую поговорку "Быть святее Папы римского". Её смысл найдёте по ссылке.

 Это правда, но грубовато в отношении женщины. "_У нас (у русских) это не принято._" (тм)   

> Люди рискуют своей жизнью ради нас, а кто-то в тылу позволяет себе уравнивать их с преступниками.

 Любая армия признаёт термин "военное преступление". Не всякий, кто рискует своей жизнью - герой.    

> За словами нужно следить. У нас (у русских) это не принято, а зря.

 У нас (у русских) это очень даже принято.  ::    

> В общем, если я вызвал у вас негативные эмоции, для успокоения отмечу, что и у меня вам удалось их вызвать.

 Ну ты понел. Голактека опасносте!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> А теперь, любезный Миша, поясни, какую ситуацию я придумал? Дети едят котлеты - абсурдная и нереальная ситуация?

  Нет, это реальная ситуация. А вот утверждение: "дети едят котлеты кочергой" - тоже реальная ситуация, но при этом - абсурдное высказывание, несмотря на то, что вилки, которыми пользуются дети, поедая котлеты, переплавлены из кочерги.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Нет, это реальная ситуация. А вот утверждение: "дети едят котлеты кочергой" - тоже реальная ситуация, но при этом - абсурдное высказывание

 А зачем вы свой абсурд приписываете мне? Я таких фраз про кочергу не говорил.

----------


## Crocodile

> А зачем вы свой абсурд приписываете мне? Я таких фраз про кочергу не говорил.

  Дык, по аналогии, мой юный падаван.  ::  Основательно переделанная и переваренно-перетушенно-пережаренная в масле часть трупа животного - кочерга, котлета - вилка.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Дык, по аналогии, мой юный падаван.

 А сколько вам лет? Мне 46.   

> Основательно переделанная и переваренно-перетушенно-пережаренная в масле часть трупа животного - кочерга, котлета - вилка.

 Если моя фраза - абсурд, зачем же вы так мучаетесь и тушите-жарите и выдумываете? Просто повторили бы мою фразу и посмеялись бы.  

> Напомнило фразу из фильма Брат2 про покупку авто в штатах....Мы же 'усские люди! Зачем нам обманывать д'уг д'уга?

 Это ты к чему сострил? Типа, у меня нет права называть себя русским?

----------


## Crocodile

> А сколько вам лет? Мне 46.

 _Что в возрасте тебе моём? 
Ужель в просторах Интернета
Ни кочергой и ни котлетой -
Займёмся возраста трепьём?_  ::

----------


## Ramil

Скажите, уже можно здесь филиал специального олимпийского комитета открывать?
От попкорна уже изжога.

----------


## Crocodile

> Скажите, уже можно здесь филиал специального олимпийского комитета открывать?
> От попкорна уже изжога.

  Завсегда. Это ж террористы 2, не мех собачий.  ::

----------


## Makarena

> А сколько вам лет? Мне 46.

 Мда...такой большой дядя, а все в словесные перебранки играете.  
Как говорится в одном известном фильме: "Стыдно, товарищи! Стыдно!".

----------


## mishau_

> А сколько вам лет? Мне 46.  
> Типа, у меня нет права называть себя русским?

 Право-то есть, причем не только у тебя. Поэтому желательно использовать единственное число, а не множественное. В противном случае возникает закономерный демагогический вопрос - у кого это у вас русских? Еще можно ехидный демагогический вопрос с сарказмом: "у вас или у русских?"

----------


## Юрка

> Что в возрасте тебе моём?

 А фигли тогда лезешь с "юным подаваном"? Короче, буду тебя звать "юный крокодил 50-ти лет".  

> Мда...такой большой дядя, а все в словесные перебранки играете. 
> Как говорится в одном известном фильме: "Стыдно, товарищи! Стыдно!".

 Юная леди, Вам Миша ещё не объяснил, что переход на обсуждение личности оппонента - это приём из демагогии?  

> Поэтому желательно использовать единственное число, а не множественное.

 Если ты будешь использовать единственное число, то это логично. А нас - орда (ты же сам написал).

----------


## mishau_

> А фигли тогда лезешь с "юным подаваном"?

 Вообще-то это метафора. У нас сотрудник есть, когда он сам себя хвалит, всем говорит: "Учись, студент!" Никто вроде не обижается (кроме студентов).   

> Если ты будешь использовать единственное число, то это логично. А нас - орда (ты же сам написал).

 Кого это вас? Еще скажи русских!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Вообще-то это метафора... Кого это вас? Еще скажи русских!

 Все признаки русского интеллигента у тебя налицо (см. мою подпись).

----------


## zlobny_hrundel

Вспомнилась ситуация,когда видел кучку узбеков или киргизов,в общем гастрабайтеров,они чего то сделали и вот один из них,наверно  приехавший раньше остальных говорит....у нас это не принято делать...кого нас он имел ввиду я так и не понял

----------


## Юрка

> Вспомнилась ситуация,когда видел кучку узбеков или киргизов,в общем гастрабайтеров,они чего то сделали и вот один из них,наверно приехавший раньше остальных говорит....у нас это не принято делать...кого нас он имел ввиду я так и не понял

 А я видел молодого чеченца, который говорил: "понаехали к нам, в белокаменную...". С юмором у них всё в порядке.

----------


## zlobny_hrundel

И зачем ты к нему понаехал?

----------


## mishau_

> Вспомнилась ситуация,когда видел кучку узбеков или киргизов,в общем гастрабайтеров,они чего то сделали и вот один из них,наверно  приехавший раньше остальных говорит....у нас это не принято делать...кого нас он имел ввиду я так и не понял

 Вот уже и москвичи стали узбекский (или киргизский) понимать... взаимное проникновение культур-мультур. )))

----------


## Ramil

Подмосковный город Котельники, стою во дворе, жду знакомых, к которым в гости приехал. Рядом с коляской гуляет мамаша родом с Кавказа и разговаривает с кем-то по мобильному. Рассказывает в трубку: "... устроились хорошо, район хороший, одно плохо - русских много."

----------


## mishau_

Рамиль, они тоже боятся толпы в подворотне.

----------


## Crocodile

> А фигли тогда лезешь с "юным подаваном"? Короче, буду тебя звать "юный крокодил 50-ти лет".

 А почему вдруг 50-ти? Эта информация имеет тот же надёжный источник, что и у Кадырова?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> А почему вдруг 50-ти?

 Ну, надо было отвечать о возрасте, когда спрашивали. А теперь претензии не принимаются. Поздняк метаться, как говорится.
А 50 лет взято из мультика про крокодила Гену.
Он давал такое объявление: "Молодой кр_а_к_о_дил пятидесяти лет желает завести себе друзей". 
У него спрашивали: "И потом, какой же Вы молодой, если Вам 50 лет?"
Он отвечал: " Вообще-то крокодилы живут 300 лет, так что я ещё очень молод".

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну, надо было отвечать о возрасте, когда спрашивали. А теперь претензии не принимаются. Поздняк метаться, как говорится.

 Угу. Логика убийственная!  ::  Вот и с США так же. Раз не сказали они, что это не ЦРУ устроило взрыв в Домодедово, значит это они и уже поздняк метаться.  ::  Раз ты утверждаешь, что мне 50 лет, ты и должен доказывать.  ::    

> А 50 лет взято из мультика про крокодила Гену.

 Вот-вот. Видимо, примерно такого же уровня и источник Рамзана Кадырова.  ::    

> Он давал такое объявление: "Молодой кр_а_к_о_дил пятидесяти лет желает завести себе друзей".

 А вот наконец и правда всплыла: вы, уважаемый, давно не смотрели мультик про крокодила Гену. Ибо ни в одном из 4-х мультфильмов нет этих "50 лет". А есть они в книге Эдуарда Успенского "Крокодил Гена и его друзья". Вот так-то вы и работаете с источниками, увы! А вот в упомянутой вами "дипломатии и разведке" к источникам относятся отнюдь не так вольно. Поэтому-то Кремль и молчит. А поведение Кадырова мне напоминает поведение мальчика в детсаде, который видит разбитую вазу и боится, что вокруг никого нет и его могут обвинить, вот он и кричит первый, показывая пальцем на самого большого хулигана в группе: "Это Колька разбил, я сам видел!"  ::

----------


## Юрка

> А вот наконец и правда всплыла: вы, уважаемый, давно не смотрели мультик про крокодила Гену. Ибо ни в одном из 4-х мультфильмов нет этих "50 лет". А есть они в книге Эдуарда Успенского "Крокодил Гена и его друзья".

 Я книжку не читал, а фразу помню. К чему бы это? А вот и источник.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я книжку не читал, а фразу помню. К чему бы это? А вот и источник.

  Хреновый у тебя источник. Вот книжка: Эдуард Успенский. Крокодил Гена и его друзья.  
А в мультике #1 под названием "Крокодил Гена" производства СССР, 1969 было такое: "Молодой крока... нет кракодил хочет завести себе друзей." А в это же время Чебурашка снова и снова запускал юлу в телефонной будке. А вот в книге этого сомнения в правописании не было. Такие дела.

----------

